#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Colaboração na UnderLINUX

## wrochal

Pessoal,

Todos devem saber da ultima da Microsoft, querendo anunciar na UNDERLINUX, e por ética a equipe não aceitou. Devido a apelação da Microsoft. E sabemos que a UnderLINUX esta precisando de um servidor melhor, como não tem investidores e nem empresas querendo colaborar.

Agora chegou a nossa hora de ajudar a UnderLinux, penso assim ajude com que você possa. Lembra-se que isso é para todos que muitas vezes preciso da qualidade do site.

Aguardo que as pessoas tenha consciência e colaborem com doações e etc.

Cordialmente,

----------


## jcmschmutz

Bom,

o pessoal poderia criar uma conta e pedir que ajudassem com apenas R$ 1,00, se todos depositarem R$ 1,00, acho que em metade de um ano seria suficiente para levantar o dinheiro nescessário !!!


Att

João Schmutz

----------


## Jim

Eu acredito que seria uma boa... o underlinux cresce, nós crescemos junto... :-D isso se chama gratidão ao que nos ajuda.. to dentro...

----------


## wrochal

Sim, tem que ver com Scorpion a melhor forma.

Uma mão lava a outra.

falou,

----------


## vonlinkerstain

under-linux.org.br
Ajudando usuários inexperientes a se virar no linux
hehehehehehe
Para isso, tem-se que abrir a underlinux como sendo uma empresa, se é que já não é....
Ai não sei como é que se faz isso, doação para uma empresa...
Alguém ai é contador?

----------


## wrochal

No caso se for doação você pode emitir nota como envio para teste, algo assim.

falou,  :Big Grin:

----------


## wrochal

Eu inicie este tópico pela ajuda que muita vezes o pessoal da Underlinux me ajudou, o Scorpion e Slyz.

São pessoas muito legais e um dia vou em Resende para conhecelos..rsrs

Então pessoal, vamos fazer nossa parte.

falou,

----------


## Sukkubus

Posso ver isso com um contador amanhã (tenho aula com um), quais são os procedimentos legais e tal... se o Scorpion quiser, claro.

Eu acho a idéia do R$ 1,00 super válida. Pelo menos levantaria um pouco deste dinheiro... :P

----------


## demiurgo

kras, eu tbm gostaria q fosse criada uma conta pra doacoes, tbm tem algo tipo paypal

soh posso ajudar assim, pq moro longe pacas e fica ruim pra enviar por encomenda algo util hehe

[]'s pplz

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Pode rolar até uns boletos bancários....
O problema é que isso é meio caro...

Os caras (scorpion) poderiam até fazer um esquema de termometro, tipo o servidor custa qto, e já arrecadamos qto....
Ou mesmo, contratar o renato aragão para fazermos as doações através de telefonemas, tipo cirança esperança

----------


## Fernando

Legal a ideia William ;]

----------


## wrochal

Cadê o Scorpion,

Para colocar ai uma conta para o pessoal fazer o depósito. e colaborar.

Espero que todos tenha a ciência.

até,

----------


## jcmschmutz

eh, a idéia eh muito boa, acho que o minimo que podemos fazer pelo underlinux eh fazer essa "vaquinha" pra comprar o servidor !!!, eu ajudo no que eu puder, vou ajudar com o deposito e tambem posso publicar isso no linuxconf para uma maior divulgação entre a comunidade.


Podem contar comigo com o que precisarem !!!


Att

João Schmutz

----------


## wrochal

è isso ae João,

Falei com o Scorpion, e o pessoal pode ajudar de duas formas, comprando a Camiseta ou doando o valor que puder.

Falou,  :Big Grin:

----------


## jcmschmutz

opa, acho que vou comprar uma camiseta então e tambem posso fazer um deposito, mas seria importante que os mesmos fizesem uma divulgação maior quanto a arrecadação !!!


Att

João Schmutz

----------


## smvda

É galera se todo mundo colaborar com 1,00 no total teremos em torno de 7000 reais ....... acho que ninguem vai morrer de fome porque faltou 1,00 no bolso ..... 

Valeu .... vamos aderir a esta companha hhehehehe "Diga não a propaganda da Microsoft".

Valeu

----------


## LenTu

desses 7000 no minimo tira uns 3000.. duvido q TODOS colaborem... 

porem eu dou toda a força pra ideia... ideia realmente mto boa do Willian... 

acho q vai ser legal nós mesmos fazermos a Underlinux crescer ao invés di deixar tudu na maum dos admins como o scorpion e o sliz....

na minha opinião a melhor opção era pegar o número da conta e depositar o R$ 1,00 ou qto a pessoa desejar depositar... 

pq mesmo qm naum tenha conta em banco.. podi ir lah e depositar tranquilo.... o eskema da ligação eu naum gostei mto.. pq minha kerida mama... controla akele telefone q nem São Pedro controla a porta celestial.... .hauhauahuahua

mas se for pra colaborar... como jah disse... TO DENTRO...

:wink:

----------


## LenTu

Otra coisa...

vamos lah no grito...

Hey... Bill Gates vai tomah nu $#[email protected] clap clap clap clap clap clap
Hey... Bill Gates vai tomah nu @$#$.......clap clap clap clap clap clap clap

Daaaaaaaaah le....... da-le da-le Underlinux... com muito orguuuuuuuulho....... com muito amoooooooooorrrrrrr......

:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## epf

Pessoal,
Se faz doacão quando a quantia é alta e vc abate do teu imposto de renda..Agora, R$ 10,00 , R$ 15,00 reais nao vao fazer diferenca nenhuma ....É necessário sim emitir nota quando rola grana alta...do contrario, nao precisa.

Abracos
Atenciosametne
epf.

qualquer coisa, posta ai..

----------


## epf

> Pode rolar até uns boletos bancários....
> O problema é que isso é meio caro...
> 
> Os caras (scorpion) poderiam até fazer um esquema de termometro, tipo o servidor custa qto, e já arrecadamos qto....
> Ou mesmo, contratar o renato aragão para fazermos as doações através de telefonemas, tipo cirança esperança


um boleto custa em media R$ 2,00.....se mil pessoas fizerem por boleto bancario, so ai ja se perde R$ 2.000,00..a melhor forma acho mesmo, e fazer por deposito. bancario.

----------


## gil_maq

Eu acho q a idéia do deposito é realmente a melhor, se for possivel existir a conta em mais de um banco seria ainda melhor q fariamos a transferencia via net mesmo. 
Ai posso transferir o troco do cigarro .. :-)

----------


## smvda

A opção de depósito em conta eu concordo, depois podemos colocar uma parte no ite onde todo mundo que depositou pode colocar seu nome e numero de depósito ........

----------


## Savio

> A opção de depósito em conta eu concordo, depois podemos colocar uma parte no ite onde todo mundo que depositou pode colocar seu nome e numero de depósito ........



seria legal.. acho que deveria ter um topico onde cada um que fizesse alguma doação , colocaria o nome e nomero de deposito, pois seria sim uma forma de se dizer, sim sou a favor da under, sou a favor do ideal livre e ajudo o que acredito.... meu nome com certeza vai estar lá...

----------


## LenTu

> seria legal.. acho que deveria ter um topico onde cada um que fizesse alguma doação , colocaria o nome e nomero de deposito, pois seria sim uma forma de se dizer, sim sou a favor da under, sou a favor do ideal livre e ajudo o que acredito.... meu nome com certeza vai estar lá...


com certeza o meu tb vai estar lah... agora eh soh nossos keridos admins disponibilizarem a conta pra gente depositar q jah era... com certeza a galera vai colaborar... e acho q tb seria valido mandar um email pra todos os usuarios pedindo a colaboração... q assim ngm teria a desculpa d naum ter visto o topico... 

:wink:

----------


## fricardo

A idéia eh muito boa, sim. Agora, se o depósito for assim, identificado e tal, eh bom se deixar a opção tbm de depósitos anônimos. Eu mesmo prefiro contribuir sem q o meu nome apareça ou quanto eu doei. Principalmente por que é DOAÇÃO, pode ficar um clima de competição e nem todos com certeza podem doar muito. Aí a pessoa poderia ficar meio constrangida de doar porq o valor é pequeno.

Como diz um velho ditado, "de grão em grão a galinha enche o papo". Se cada um der seu grão ....

----------


## LenTu

Assino embaixo....

poderia gerar discussão... do tipo.... 

"Pô tu acha q o underlinux soh vale 1 real... vsf..! "

acho q o deposito anomino seria a melhor saida... quem ajudou sabe q ajudou e . final... vai da consciencia di cada um...

totalmente apoiado fricardo...

:wink:

----------


## Jim

Galera...

Quem puder doa mais...

Acho que só precisava o Scorpion dar o número da conta dele mesmo derepente e pronto. Cada um deposita quanto quiser...

Agora... quanto à camiseta, que vai ser pra comprar o servidor tb, ela não está disponível no linuxmall ainda? não encontrei pra comprar...

Alguém sabe quando a partir de quando vai estar disponível?

----------


## smvda

OFF-Topic

falando em linuxmall ... achei que a negada do site esta enfiando a faca ultimamente .... comprei minha polo da conectiva por 21,00 hoje ta 25,00 a mesma camisa em 6 meses ..... e por uma camisa 25,00...... eu pago isso em uma camisa social !!!!!

----------


## wrochal

Senhores,

Já falei com Scorpion e ele disse que estaria abrindo uma conta, sendo assim ele passando a conta. Basta o pessoal depositar e no final de tudo ele contabiliza e relata o valor total para comprar do servidor.

Idéia: Caso as doações superarem as expectativas eles podem fazer sorteios no site. comprando livros, acessórios e etc.

falou,

----------


## LenTu

Eh issu ae.... tah feito... agora eh soh esperar o scorpion mandar a conta ai pra gente q jah era... 

@Jim: tb naum achei a camisa naum cara.... acho q ainda naum tah disponivel lah pra venda... mas em breve deve sair... TOMARA....

qq novidade postem ai... 

:wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

> A idéia eh muito boa, sim. Agora, se o depósito for assim, identificado e tal, eh bom se deixar a opção tbm de depósitos anônimos. Eu mesmo prefiro contribuir sem q o meu nome apareça ou quanto eu doei. Principalmente por que é DOAÇÃO, pode ficar um clima de competição e nem todos com certeza podem doar muito. Aí a pessoa poderia ficar meio constrangida de doar porq o valor é pequeno.
> 
> Como diz um velho ditado, "de grão em grão a galinha enche o papo". Se cada um der seu grão ....


Eu concordo. Acho que deve ser feito sem identificação. Não há necessidade disso... :P

----------


## jcmschmutz

Eh, eu fui comprar uma camiseta da underlinux no linuxmall, e nao achei ela. Estou no aguardo da disponibilização da camiseta e tambem o numero da conta para deposito !!!


Att

João Schmutz

----------


## wrochal

Acho que deveria ser levantado o valor e não quem depositou e quanto.






> Postado originalmente por fricardo
> 
> A idéia eh muito boa, sim. Agora, se o depósito for assim, identificado e tal, eh bom se deixar a opção tbm de depósitos anônimos. Eu mesmo prefiro contribuir sem q o meu nome apareça ou quanto eu doei. Principalmente por que é DOAÇÃO, pode ficar um clima de competição e nem todos com certeza podem doar muito. Aí a pessoa poderia ficar meio constrangida de doar porq o valor é pequeno.
> 
> Como diz um velho ditado, "de grão em grão a galinha enche o papo". Se cada um der seu grão ....
> 
> 
> Eu concordo. Acho que deve ser feito sem identificação. Não há necessidade disso... :P

----------


## Savio

que seje..
o importante é ajudar !!

----------


## wrochal

> que seje..
> o importante é ajudar !!


è isso ae... concordo...

----------


## smvda

É beleza então .... não precisa se identificar ..... mas saia do chão este projeto ..........

----------


## wrochal

Pessoal,

Decidi o que for vendido na LinuxIT sobre o patrocionio da Linuxmall, será revertido em doação para UNDERLINUX.

Normalmente o retorno é de R$ 20,00 para acima.

E fora a divulgação que pretendo fazer.

Até.  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

kras, quanto ao lance d doacao:

KD O Nº DA CONTA??????

hehe, tbm te aquele lance tipow paypal, funciona tbm

[]'s

----------


## wrochal

Scorpion,

Cada a conta...................

falou,

----------


## MAJOR

Camiseta rox.

To só esperando ter na linuxmall que ja encomendo =]


:wink:

----------


## LenTu

Camiseta tah irada msm....

saiu na linuxmall eh certeza eu e SDM adotar di uniforme.. ahuauahuaa.... o negocio eh sair di varias cores logo. .. q assim a gente compra uma pra cada dia da semana...

:wink: 

ps: esse banco ai tah imbaçando... hauahuahuauha.. ?

----------


## demiurgo

ae... soh querendo ser um pouco mais chato...  :Big Grin:  

e as camisetas? nda ainda?
posso ajudar em algo?

[]`s

----------


## leoservice

E o numero da conta? Ja foi resolvido, fui indicado a visitar o site pelo eduprog e sem duvida gostei do conteudo e senti uma união forte dos intergrantes, gostaria de ajudar nesta missão na compra do servidor.

Léo - leoservice
[email protected]
BH - MG

----------

